# Must haves in your next car?



## Flex (Feb 23, 2004)

yamato said:


> What are the top 3 must-have options in your next car?
> 
> for me:
> 1. No rattles. Is it an option?
> ...


Hmmm...
1. 2007 (?) M3 
2. 2007 (?) M5
3. 2007 (?) M6

OK. They're not the options that you're looking for. But they are options.

Anyway, here's the real deal...
1. Auto up & down power windows
2. Remote engine start
3. 7-speed SMG (possible???)


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

400+ HP
Dry sump
LSD

I'll be keeping my 330 as my daily driver. The independent I use told me today that I need to beat the crap out of it more because it's in perfect condition. Around Christmastime, the CHP told me officially that they think I drive too fast, so I guess it's up to me to find a happy medium with this car :dunno:


----------



## TXE39 (Oct 2, 2003)

1. 400 HP
2. 6 speed manual w/ clutch
3. better version of my car...


----------



## gmlav8r (May 28, 2003)

Stealth Technology (Cloaking:that stuff from Star Trek)
Rual Interstate Speed Exemption
Engine
Tires
Brakes 
Steering
Windows
Seats
Headlights


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

Ripsnort said:


> Big tires...I mean BIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIG tires!


I was in St. Louis this morning, and a block down from my hotel I found the tires I want to add to my pickup.

For features on my next CAR, I want adaptive cruise control, as driving from St. Louis to Chicago today was a pain. Normal cruise control is useless nowadays almost anywhere I drive.


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

TD said:


> 1. Power to weight ratio of no worse than 1:13 (one horse per 13 lbs of curb weight - my current ratio in my M3).
> 2. A clutch PEDAL that has discernable feel as to the clutch engagement point.
> 3. A throttle that is either mechanical or, if DBW, exhibits a natural, linear and FAST response.
> 4. Firm and controlled suspension
> ...


I doubt you'd pony up the cash for such a car.


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

_Individual color & interior!_ :thumbup:

Power rear sun shade.
Wider tires.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2005)

JetBlack330i said:


> I doubt you'd pony up the cash for such a car.


 Name it and I'll let you know.

I can't think of many cars (at any price) that fit this description. Certainly nothing from BMW fits.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

JetBlack330i said:


> I doubt you'd pony up the cash for such a car.


 That's not nice ... not meaning to defend td but to make fun of a guy because he can't afford to buy his dream car is not right :nono:


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

TD said:


> Name it and I'll let you know.
> 
> I can't think of many cars (at any price) that fit this description. Certainly nothing from BMW fits.


Your requirements 2, 3, 4, 7 and 8 are subjective. Knowing how particular (picky is more like it) you are, that car doesn't exist. You'd have to custom build it. Hence, you can't afford it.


----------



## Remmizo (Aug 16, 2004)

rumratt said:


> Lsd


Oh please let it be so. We're talking diff here and not the drug right?


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

Idon't know! Still can't decide between Leather and Leatherette. :rofl:


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

1. Tasteful interior and exterior styling
2. RWD
3. Reliability
4. Stick

Next-gen Lexus IS probably comes closest for now.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

robg said:


> 1. Tasteful interior and exterior styling
> 2. RWD
> 3. Reliability
> 4. Stick


man, those are some low expectations!


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

My top 3 requirements for my next car are

Seats
Steering wheel
Engine


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

AF said:


> My top 3 requirements for my next car are
> 
> Seats
> Steering wheel
> Engine


you're probably gonna want a windshield, too


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

1. Must be fun to drive
2. I must feel like I'm driving, not the computer
3. Must be rear drive


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

atyclb said:


> you're probably gonna want a windshield, too


and brakes


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

atyclb said:


> you're probably gonna want a windshield, too


 He asked for your top 3 must haves not top 4 or top 5


----------

